
Startup Launches a Neighborgood Finder for the Boston Area – Test It Out - jesscarmona
http://www.navut.com/finder#/metro/boston
======
Finnucane
Hmmm....East Cambridge rates highly for 'curb appeal'. That's, uh, generous. I
mean, I like it here, but, really.

